# Ontario side of St.Clair river



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

It won’t take long before I get blasted by local boys for posting…here are a few from St.Clair river so far this spring. Certainly not like years past, but you can grind a few out.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Silver rush.
The guy on the scooter who photobombed looks fully equipped....


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

OH NO, your picture showed two bridges!


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Chessieman said:


> OH NO, your picture showed two bridges!


Yep…I just think posting and photo shopping background and eliminating details is bragging not sharing..southern Lake Huron can still support Steelhead. Trust me it’s not worth the toll for the amount of fish around…just thought I’d share a report from southern LH shore steelhead.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The two rods compared to three on the other side makes a difference.


----------



## FishHog (Sep 2, 2005)

Chessieman said:


> The two rods compared to three on the other side makes a difference.


Sadly we are still limited to one rod in the river on the CAN side. As dumb as that is.

To the OP, nice fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Really pretty black spots on some of those fish. Definitely unique.


----------

